# rubbing goldfish



## crazyfish (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi for past few days I notice that some of my fancy goldfish sometimes rub on the gravel & what not.
I tested water that's all fine, did big water change using gravel also.
But still every now & then they do this. There are no other signs at all of illness of any kind.
I've been racking my brain does anyone think that a bad batch of water condioner could do this?
As a rule i ve been using prime, a few days again I opened a new bottle this started at simler time does anyone think poss before I run out buy more stuff.

There's is nothing on the fish ick & so on their swiming eating & active like they always are.

Cheers in advance


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

Gill flukes (small parasites) can be a cause of fish flashing (rubbing) against the gravel and ornaments in the tank. The best thing to do is to purchase a good anti external parasite fish treatment available from most good aqautic shops. Pets at Home even stock a few good ones.


----------

